# 
.        () 23.01.2015 .       100%.   06.02.2015 .      - (   )    ,        ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

!

----------


## Anna___2007

! , ,    , ,         (),       100% 04.03.15,   (  ) -  27.03.15.        - 24  2015 . 
1)     ?  ?        - 04.03.15? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anna___2007

-  ,      ,     ?

----------

3-153-

----------


## _Tatyana_

,  18%
 100%
,      -    ?
   -    ?
       .....
   ,   1  ?

----------

> -    ?


.




> 


  .    .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .
> 
> 
>   .    .


 ,   ,            ,    .
     ,     .   ,    ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

0%    .
   ,        (       )
        ...
 1    ...     ...

----------

> ,


   .    ,        245-.  167- "   " -   .    !    ,    .




> 0%


     .

----------


## Anna___2007

! ..   ,    ,       ,     , ..  4  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ?

----------

.

----------


## _Tatyana_

> !    ,    .


-     ...
  ,  0%
    ,     , ?

----------

.

----------


## _Tatyana_

,   ,   1  ?
   :      ,    "   0%" -     ,         ,   90.01   .
    ?))

----------

> ,


? :Embarrassment:          ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 


!     ,     " , , "
       ,         :Frown:

----------


## tv06

,

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,


       ?

----------


## tv06

,      (    0%)

----------


## tv06

> .    ,        245-.  167- "   " -   .    !    ,    .
> 
> 
>      .



 . 21       ,    ,          .
       ,                -       .      . 3 . 153  :                 ,         ()  (, ),  ,  . 167  .      . 1 . 167        :  ,        ( ,  ),   ;   ()  (, ),  .
   ,                 ( ),       .       ,      ,                       ,    ,        ,     ,    (  22.06.2012 N 03-07-08/160,  26.08.2008 N 03-07-08/205).
 ,       ,            ( 2008  2010 . ), ..           .
         ,       0%,          (. 1 . 154  ).                  ,     (. 3 . 153  ,     27.06.2012 N 03-07-08/162).                     .
 ,  ,      ()      ,      .

         100% ,               ?

----------

/  .

----------


## tv06

- 18%   100    65 ,   991 ,  -  -79 ,    1205 ?  991 ?    -991 .

----------


## missanna

,  ,   ,         25.02.15  ,       ,          ,       26.02.15,    " " 26.02.15,              26.02.15,         25.02.15,        115 ,      FCA   -2010.   .          2 . .

----------

"    ,    =  ".

----------

> -  -79 ,


65.    .

----------


## _

,  , ...   20 000 .   . :    .
1.   52 62/2 - 9000  ( 30) 9000*30=270 000 .
2.     76/ 68/2 - 1 372,88  ( 30) 1372,88*30=41 186,40 .
2.     68/2 51 - 41 186,40 .
3.  () 62/1 90/1 - 15 000  ( 40)  15 000*40=600 000  (     9000*30+6000*40=510 000 )
4.    90/3 68/2 - 2 288,14  ( 40) 2288,14*40=91 525,60 
5.   62/2 62/1 - 9000  = 270 000 
6.   68/2 76/ - 1 372,88  = 41 186,40 .
7.    68/2 51 - 50 339,20 .
    :
1.  -  418 474,40 .
2.    91 525,60 .
  !!!
  :    1    ?     ?

----------

> ,  , ...   20 000 .   . :    .
> 1.   52 62/2 - 9000  ( 30) 9000*30=270 000 .
> 2.     76/ 68/2 - 1 372,88  ( 30) 1372,88*30=41 186,40 .
> 2.     68/2 51 - 41 186,40 .
> 3.  () 62/1 90/1 - 15 000  ( 40)  15 000*40=600 000  (     9000*30+6000*40=510 000 )
> 4.    90/3 68/2 - 2 288,14  ( 40) 2288,14*40=91 525,60 
> 5.   62/2 62/1 - 9000  = 270 000 
> 6.   68/2 76/ - 1 372,88  = 41 186,40 .
> 7.    68/2 51 - 50 339,20 .
> ...


        ?   0%   ,   .
   1 2.0,  3.0,   - .

----------


## _



----------

> 


   . 1 . 1 . 146             .            . 148  .

 ,  . 4 . 1 . 148      (),   (  (. 4 . 1.1 . 148  ))        .

   . 4 . 1 . 148         ,      ,    ,        ,     -   ,     ,   ,       ,     (      ).

 ,            ,     (. 4 . 1.1 . 148  ):

-   ,   . 4 . 1 . 148  ;

-        .

      .      , ,         .
,           . 4 . 1 . 148  .

  ,   ,        .          (     ).

         ,      . ,           (. 4 . 1.1 . 148  ), ,       .         (, ,     15.07.2013 N 03-07-08/27581,  09.04.2013 N 03-07-08/11612).

         ,     ,    ( ),           ,      . 4 . 1.1 . 148  .

 ,   . 4 . 148     ,       .  ,     ,    .        - ( ),    (),     . ,     -  -,    ,            .

 ,    ,      , -   (. 1 . 3 . 169  ).

----------


## _

.
    -  ,      .   (  )    .

----------


## T-Rost

!
      .
 -     6%,      ( ,     ).    = 1000 .    100%,         ..
        ?
           ?
 :Smilie: )

----------

> 


.

----------


## T-Rost

,  !
 ,     ,    ? 
             . 
    ?

----------

> ?


 ? :Embarrassment:     ?  26.2 



> 


 .

----------

!     ?
   6%.       .    ()     .        148.1.1.4    ,       (148.1.1.3),   ,   ?    .
 ....

----------

> 


  ,            ! .

----------

..   ?))) .

----------


## .

,  , . , 100%   .
  ,         ,  -     ?
  1       ,       :  13 ( ) -  ,  16 (   0 ) -   .
 ?  ,   .

----------

